# how to delete fun.exe ??



## vivekrules (Feb 1, 2008)

operating system : windowsxp professional service pack 2

I am suffering from a virus named 'fun.exe' this virus is set to execute on all boot.
My antivirus however detected it but I mistakenly accept it.I want to delete the virus as soon as
possible ,what should I do,
virus feature:
1)this virus can not be deleted.
2)this virus is 56.7 kilo byte
3)this virus is executing repetiously

please help me delete that virus !!


----------



## nvidia (Feb 1, 2008)

Did you try to delete it in Safe mode?


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 2, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Did you try to delete it in Safe mode?


Ye I did .. !!.. but delete nahi ho raha


----------



## kpmsivachand (Feb 2, 2008)

Using Anvir software you can find the which corresponding dll files for fun.exe... Log into the safemode and delete the dll file and exe...

Link : *www.anvir.com/index.htm


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 2, 2008)

use a live distro and navigate to its folder, then delete it. simple once you locate it.


----------



## dsuresh (Feb 3, 2008)

hi, 
     i had faced same problem  yesterday ..   solution is NOD32 antivirus ya... 

u cannot delete the folder or file in ur system . ..   i have report to avira antivirus  and some  company .... 

just try NOD32 ....

soon , another wise  yahoo and some account detail will delete or lose

u can find 500++ infected files in ur system ....


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 4, 2008)

hm............. ...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 4, 2008)

Boot into Safe mode with networking. Turn off system restore.Than do full system online scan.

You ca few good options here:
*www.techhunt.org/node/72


----------



## shadow2get (Feb 4, 2008)

Actually, my friend's lappy was infected with the same Virus. Me & my friend(works in McAfee) tried to remove it manually from Startup, Registry entries, etc. Failed to do so. 

My friend then told me to do the following:



> 1. Startup in Safe Mode. Open Task Manager. Kill all the Fun.exe & other suspicious processes if any.
> 
> 2. Create Folder *c:\scan*
> 
> ...


The above procedure did find & remove the virus. But the virus had added some registry entries so that it would startup when u enter windows. So you may have to do remove that manually. 

Hopefully, this will remove the virus, any other viruses or any spyware/malware.

Lemme know if that worked.


----------



## dsuresh (Feb 4, 2008)

*www.greatis.com/appdata/d/f/fun.exe_Removal.htm

removal tool ........ok


----------



## vivekrules (Feb 5, 2008)

ravi_9793 said:


> Boot into Safe mode with networking. Turn off system restore.Than do full system online scan.
> 
> You ca few good options here:
> *www.techhunt.org/node/72


have done that also.. 



shadow2get said:


> Actually, my friend's lappy was infected with the same Virus. Me & my friend(works in McAfee) tried to remove it manually from Startup, Registry entries, etc. Failed to do so.
> 
> My friend then told me to do the following:
> 
> ...


 okay ill try this.....



dsuresh said:


> *www.greatis.com/appdata/d/f/fun.exe_Removal.htm
> 
> removal tool ........ok


thx 4 site bro. ..


----------

